# [SOLVED] Always need to restart computer to get internet working



## NewTechy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, I am facing the unique problem since three days, whenever I start the computer my internet works fine at the beginning and when I download some files which are around 80 MB to 100 MB, it gets complete for 99% and then suddenly transfer rate becomes 0bytes/per sec., nothing works, not even any internet page opens up. In such situation all I have to do is restart my PC and it again works fine until I download some files. It seems like someone is playing with the connection and stops my downloading at the last moment to ruin my efforts which happens all the time. 

When it stops working, I tried to test connection through CMD command which shows connection is fine:

Pinging Google [74.125.236.148] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.236.148: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.236.148: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.236.148: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.236.148: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 74.125.236.148:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 16ms, Average = 15ms

I have two internet connections, one is broadband and another is data-card and I face this issue on both the connections which clarifies that there is nothing wrong with my internet connection which I have confirmed with my ISP as well. 

Below is my system specification:

Operating system - Windows XP SP3
Antivirus - AVG Internet Security 2013 (virus database is always updated)
Intel Dual Core Processor

I would really appreciate to get this resolve as soon as possible as this is litreally pissing me off 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Always need to restart computer to get internet working*

Hi there,

First thing I'd suggest is to update your network adapter's driver.

Is this a wired or wireless issue? Have you tried both connections?

An ipconfig/ all output might be beneficial for us to review.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html


----------



## NewTechy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Always need to restart computer to get internet working*

Hi, Thanks for your advise. I am facing this issue with both connections i.e. wired and wireless. 

As you suggested, I also tried updating network adapter drivers however it gives me an error saying "Cannot install drivers. No intel(R) Adapters are present in this computer". Below is the ipconfig /all result which I took BEFORE (it was working) and AFTER (when it stopped) surprisingly both results match. There was no change in result. At the same time I also tested the connection using ping Google which gives the received and sent bytes. Please help.

BEFORE :

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ----------
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-B3-37-6C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.XXX.XX
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter netway:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 27.106.XX.XX
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 27.106.XX.XX
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 120.13X.XX.XX
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


AFTER:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ----------
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-B3-37-6C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.XXX.XX
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter netway:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 27.106.XX.XX
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 27.106.XX.XX
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 120.13X.XX.XX
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Always need to restart computer to get internet working*

The netway is that the data card wireless connection?

The ethernet connection is connected to a modem or modem router with same netway or different isp?


----------



## NewTechy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Always need to restart computer to get internet working*

I think I have got the answer to my question. Whenever I download any file, my AVG Internet security 2013 shows up an alert that AVG Accelerator is enabled which I ignored many times but this is where the problem was. I have changed the setting to disable this feature which really worked. Since morning, my internet is connected and I have downloaded more than 4 GB data without any break. Just to prove it, I again changed the setting to Enable AVG accelerator and tried to download some files which stopped working after some MB's data and I had to restart my computer. Thanks a lot for your lookout in this matter. :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Always need to restart computer to get internet working*

No problem glad your issue is now resolved AVG or some of it's components have been known to cause issues with internet connectivity.

Thanks for posting back can you please mark the thread as solved using thread tools at the top of the thread please.


----------

